# Sagging, Loss of Power at Low Speeds



## bronicabill (Apr 26, 2007)

I was given a 1998 Altima about 2 weeks ago, and overall it is in VERY nice condition, despite being rather high mileage (175K). My issue is anytime the engine is below 3000RPM it is very unresponsive to throttle input. _(If I put the pedal to the floor and give it time to build up some speed it'll run like a raped ape!)_ It gets a little better when fully warmed up, but not a whole lot. This sagging/lack of power has almost gotten me into 2 wrecks in the morning going to work, so I'd like to get it resolved soon! Oh yeah, it is an automatic transmission (yuck!).

I'm doing a full electrical tune-up this weekend, but if anyone has suggestions as to what else may be causing this, please speak up so I can take care of those areas also.

Thanks in advance!

Bill R.
Huntsville, AL


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Bill-
First off scan the CEL there might be a code present.
Check the simples things that Altimas are prone to.
Oil in the distributor
leaky intake manifold gasket.
Make sure the car is tuned up


----------



## bronicabill (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks! It's getting the tune-up this weekend, but I didn't know about the other issues as it's my first Nissan.

Thanks again!


----------

